# Food Safety News - 05/20/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 20, 2021)

*CDC says outbreak linked to turkey is over; consumers should check freezers*
By News Desk on May 20, 2021 12:05 am The CDC has declared a multistate Salmonella Hadar outbreak traced to ground turkey over. Patients were spread across 14 states, with a total of 33 people confirmed infected. Of the 22 patients for whom the information was available, four were so sick they had to be admitted to hospitals, according to the outbreak update from... Continue Reading


*Food Standards Scotland vows to tackle foodborne illness*
By Joe Whitworth on May 20, 2021 12:04 am Taking action to prevent foodborne illness is one of the priorities identified by Food Standards Scotland (FSS) as part of its new 5-year strategy. Reported cases of foodborne disease have remained relatively consistent during the past 15 years. Jacqui McElhiney, head of science at FSS, said foodborne illness continues to be an important public health problem... Continue Reading


*Study shows antimicrobial-resistant strains of Salmonella infections are rising*
By News Desk on May 20, 2021 12:03 am Infections from antimicrobial-resistant strains of Salmonella pose a serious threat to public health, and according to new research published by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, these types of infections are on the rise. In a study published by the CDC in Emerging Infectious Diseases, researchers estimated a 40 percent increase in the annual... Continue Reading


*Norwegian surveillance finds low levels of Salmonella*
By News Desk on May 20, 2021 12:02 am Norwegian cattle, swine and poultry are only rarely infected with Salmonella, according to the results of surveillance programs in 2020. Occurrence of Salmonella in Norwegian production animals and animal products is very low compared to most other countries. Salmonellosis has increased in recent decades but the majority of infections are acquired abroad. Surveillance covers live... Continue Reading


*FDA continues outbreak investigations; CDC says one outbreak has ended*
By News Desk on May 20, 2021 12:00 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. This weeks table includes the conclusion of a Salmonella Hadar outbreak. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reports the outbreak... Continue Reading


*Additional patients identified in outbreak tied to organic yogurt; one in Arizona*
By Coral Beach on May 19, 2021 08:42 pm More patients are being identified by investigators working on an E. coli O157 outbreak that has been limited to Washington State. However, today Arizona officials confirmed there is a child in that state with an infection from the same strain of the pathogen. There are 11 confirmed patients in Washington in the outbreak linked to... Continue Reading


*State investigates Chipotle near Denver for likely norovirus outbreak*
By News Desk on May 19, 2021 04:59 pm State and local health authorities in Colorado are acknowledging they are investigating an apparent foodborne illness outbreak involving a Chipotle Mexican Grill near Denver. Two agencies, the Colorado Department of Public Health and Environment and the local Tri-County Health Department, are involved, and CDPHE issued the following statement. “CDPHE is partnering with the Tri-County Health... Continue Reading


*Maine CDC warns of possible consumer exposure to E. coli at local deli*
By News Desk on May 19, 2021 04:21 pm The Maine Center for Disease Control and Prevention (Maine CDC) has identified a case of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) infection in a Waldoboro foodservice worker. The employee handled deli food at Morse’s Sauerkraut in Waldoboro, ME, while infectious from April 1 through May 13. An assessment of the individual’s illness determined that patrons of... Continue Reading


----------

